

Ask HN: Best marketing/branding books? - foundertrouble

Hi -- my partner and I have a recently funded startup and one of the "money guys" is very bottom line focused, challenging nearly every expense.  We are trying to build the case that its worth it in the long run to have nice marketing materials, to have good design that taps into the 'cool' zetigeist and develop something that people will want to be a part of.  Does anyone know of some good books on the subject that we can read and then use to bolster our case in the board room?
thx
======
binarray2000
Your "money guy" is right for being very bottom line focused.

Respect his money: Don't (DON'T!) even think to invest A DIME into logo or any
other 'cool' marketing materials that you see big (and not so big) companies
have. Invest EVERY minute and some money to FIND OUT what your customers WANT,
sell it, if they want to buy it, build it, THEN invest money into marketing
that WORKS.

